# R2 Fish Training School



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone ever use this? My girlfriend got it for me for my birthday and it's going to be real interesting to try. Basically you reward the fish with food for completing a task. There's hoops, tunnels, the limbo, soccer, football and basketball haha. Here's the link to it... Aquarium fish tanks, Goldfish memory , Unique gift ideas , Science fair project :: R2 Fish school 

I'm going to try training my betta. Everything will fit in my 5 gal. without major changes to the tank which will be good not to stress him out. Also things go in only for training then come out when you're done so nothing weird stays in there permanently. I won't be doing a ton of training each day so overfeeding won't be a problem. From the videos on the website it really seems to work too. Anyway, I'm going to start training him tomorrow so any big accomplishments I will post for sure. Other than the things I've mentioned does anyone have suggestions of things to be careful for? I'm excited about trying it out I just don't want to hurt my fish in the process.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ive always wanted to try this out ;D


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Omg, I literally, lol'd. That's awesome. XD One of the videos even has a betta. 

I can't wait to hear an update on your little student!


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

haha ya I'm very excited. I was just reading through the directions and I'm pretty impressed. It mentions things like not under/over feeding, rinsing each piece before use, and other precautions multiple times throughout. It shows it has a lot of thought put into it and not just a money making gimmick.

PewPewPew, I just realized your from Oswego. I'm about 30 minutes north of Buffalo and went to school in Potsdam for a little while.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had Cup going through a hoop once. then, i stopped training him because he bubble nested around the hoop.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Buffalo and Oswego! I lived in Ithaca for 23 years. Then moved to Wisconsin. In any case, I would love to see if there are any results with this. None of my boys do any tricks, they don't follow my finger or anything. Though Loki will follow my finger across the glass, he's cute.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

haha very cool! So he's getting used to the feeding stick. Was a little intimidated at first but now that he sees food coming from it he swims right up to it which is good.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

This is so awesome! I want one, LOL.
Let us know how it goes, it seriously sounds so awesome!


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is the first update. The first trick you teach your fish is swimming through a hoop. I made a video and uploaded it to youtube. Let me know what you all think. Next comes swimming through a tunnel haha.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha! That is awesome! Hercules! Hercules! He is doing so well.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

I thing that stuff is bullshit...when i see the videos and the others ones presents it's seen more like a 3d graphic video than i real one...

Someone told me that a fish have a memory less than 5 seconds...how could you learn something to someone who will forget..

For that reason, i think that stuff is bullshit...beware!!!!


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

storrkopf: Language. This is a family-friendly forum. And didn't you just see the video that the OP posted? It wasn't the best quality, but it was clearly a real betta. They're very smart fish. And it's already been proven on Mythbusters that fish don't have a memory of 5 seconds. They can remember things with repetitive training.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you gmd took the words right out of my mouth. I think storrkopf needs to learn how to read an entire thread before posting something like that. 

Anyway, I'm glad everyone else enjoyed it.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem!  I was quite impressed by how quickly he seemed to learn! Food is a real motivator.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

gmd1800 said:


> storrkopf: Language. This is a family-friendly forum. And didn't you just see the video that the OP posted? It wasn't the best quality, but it was clearly a real betta. They're very smart fish. And it's already been proven on Mythbusters that fish don't have a memory of 5 seconds. They can remember things with repetitive training.


Well, i only said my opinion...find me another video than a publicity from a website who try to buy you a kit...If someone no where in this planet really accomplish that with a fish...i will be wrong ...and i will excuse myself...

I don't have all my time to watch Tv, can you send me the video of mythbuster...i would like to watch it...it's seen interessting!!!!

UNtil there...that stuff is useless


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't find the video yet but here's the link for the results.
http://mythbustersresults.com/episode11

Oh, here's the episode. http://www.watchfreeonline.net/watc...ng-titanic-goldfish-memory-trombone-explosion


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

storrkopf said:


> Well, i only said my opinion...find me another video than a publicity from a website who try to buy you a kit...If someone no where in this planet really accomplish that with a fish...i will be wrong ...and i will excuse myself...
> 
> I don't have all my time to watch Tv, can you send me the video of mythbuster...i would like to watch it...it's seen interessting!!!!
> 
> UNtil there...that stuff is useless


Again you did not read the thread very well because the original poster posted HIS own video of HIS fish going through the hoop which is what makes it so neat. Here it is again since you missed it before:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzK8mHVgUPQ]YouTube - Hercules- R2 Fish School Hoop Trick[/ame]

This is why your response seems very unfounded and the language inappropriate. Some of the members on here can be as young as 10.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i had Cup going through a hoop once. then, i stopped training him because he bubble nested around the hoop.


maybe he thought you were teasing him so he decided to flirt


Gary Larson had a friend who had taught his betta to balance on a finger, there's a comic of it.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> Again you did not read the thread very well because the original poster posted HIS own video of HIS fish going through the hoop which is what makes it so neat. Here it is again since you missed it before:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzK8mHVgUPQ]YouTube - Hercules- R2 Fish School Hoop Trick[/ame]
> 
> This is why your response seems very unfounded and the language inappropriate. Some of the members on here can be as young as 10.


 
Ahh thanks, indeed i didn't see this video...only see the school fish web video...well, you're right and i was wrong...but i want to see the mythbustervideo...can someone tell me the episode to find it...!!!!


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

gmd1800 said:


> i can't find the video yet but here's the link for the results.
> http://mythbustersresults.com/episode11
> 
> oh, here's the episode. http://www.watchfreeonline.net/watc...ng-titanic-goldfish-memory-trombone-explosion


 
oh thanks!!!!!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww! Hercules is doing so well! Congrats! I can't wait to hear more updates about him!


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! I'd see keep an eye out within the next week for the next trick


----------



## swhitt (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ha ha, that is awesome!*

I had no idea that you could train a fish! That is pretty awesome! Keep use updated on the process, I would love to see Hercules do some more tricks


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so jealous! This kit sounds awesome and looks awesome to use! I wish my tank was big enough to use that! 

(I probably should accomplish the follow the finger before I try the kit though...It looks awesome!)


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I want to try this too! I have a 10 gallon divided in 3 so I"m not sure it would fit and my only other tanks are 3 one gallons.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> I am so jealous! This kit sounds awesome and looks awesome to use! I wish my tank was big enough to use that!
> 
> (I probably should accomplish the follow the finger before I try the kit though...It looks awesome!)


I guarantee that if you pinch food in your fingers and stick them in the tank your betta will follow them around after a day or two. That's all this kit pretty much does is reinforce the tricks with a food reward. 



danifacetastic said:


> I want to try this too! I have a 10 gallon divided in 3 so I"m not sure it would fit and my only other tanks are 3 one gallons.


While the base might not fit I bet the pole with just a hoop and things attached would.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Second video is now on youtube! Hope everyone enjoys! Next comes the chimney which is basically the tunnel but vertical more like a chimney.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Way to go Hercules! 
Ahaha, looks like so much fun.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

That is so awesome! Totally makes me want to train my bettas. Hercules is doing so good!


----------



## swhitt (Feb 28, 2011)

*He is doing great*

I think that Hercules is doing great! Keep up the good work I can't wait to see him do the sports tricks Kudos to you!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

This is seriously amazing. 
OMG. I want one of these kits now! LOL. 
Your fish is very talented! Congrats!


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Everytime I think that the next thing might be hard and challenging but he gets it. Going from small to large really does help.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness! This is AWESOME. Hercules is so cute.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I love how he flares at the feeding wand. Way too cute!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! You are doing amazing with him! And he seems to be catching on quick. Food is very good motivation. Can't wait to see the next trick.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> Someone told me that a fish have a memory less than 5 seconds...how could you learn something to someone who will forget..


Come on now, any fish hobbyist with common sense would realize how wrong this statement is. No biology professor is needed to prove this theory. Merely turn the tank light on in the morning and observe your fish buddies swim straight to the surface remembering, recognizing food time is coming.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

This is so cool! I totally wanna do it. But I have to tell you guys, I was telling my husband about the mythbusters myth and...

Me: Mythbusters did this show where they busted the myth that a goldfish's memory only lasts three seconds.
Husband: How long?
Me: Three seconds.
Husband: What does?
Me: A goldfish's memory!

And then I realized he got me again!!!! 

Anyway, I wanna do this! I know Tango could do it. Keep up with the videos!


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^ haha now that's funny. I'm glad everyone is enjoying the progress. It's been really interesting to experience this too. I'm sure that Hercules won't be the last fish I ever train. I might even try to come up with some of my own tricks too. And of course suggestions are welcome ;-)


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

So Hercs been a busy little guy and the new video is up. Next comes playin a little basketball shootin hoops  Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## swhitt (Feb 28, 2011)

vaygirl said:


> This is so cool! I totally wanna do it. But I have to tell you guys, I was telling my husband about the mythbusters myth and...
> 
> Me: Mythbusters did this show where they busted the myth that a goldfish's memory only lasts three seconds.
> Husband: How long?
> ...


Lol, that makes me think of my father, brother, and boyfriend. They are always doing that kind of thing to me. They always tell me that I set myself up that it, lol. Gotta love them though.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I love Hercules! I showed my boyfriend the videos of him and he thought it was funny (funny = cute when my boyfriend says it) how he follows the feeding stick around so well. Go Hercules! I can't wait to see him play with the little fishy basketball.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

haha that's funny ;-)

And ya I can't wait till he gets the hang out basketball. So far he just flares at the ball a lot! He's only touched it a couple times so thing one could be a bit more tricky.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I love Hercules! That is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

So the new video is up for those of you following along. I skipped the basketball trick for a while and did the slalom trick. It's suppose to be like what skiers do going between the poles. I'm still working on the bb trick but he just really doesn't like the ball in his tank haha. Anyway here's the link to the video. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahhh, Hercules! I love how he's constantly flaring at the treat tube thing. Too cute!


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

This is the coolest thing I have ever seen :shock:
I love it and want to try it. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice job!  A fish agility coarse that's too cool 
And yeah I like how he stalks after the feeding tube flaring too.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

lol. Hercules is adorable & smart!


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

haha thanks I'm glad everyone's still getting a kick out of it. He is one funny little fish.


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool!
Arashi Takamine (cool username!) the wand releases food - that's why fish follow it. Unless you have some food pinched between your fingers, fish won't follow it... because fish are food-lovers! XD
Cool kit! I'm saving up to buy one.
You know, you can buy a seperate tank to do training in.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Goomba3 said:


> Buffalo and Oswego! I lived in Ithaca for 23 years. Then moved to Wisconsin. In any case, I would love to see if there are any results with this. None of my boys do any tricks, they don't follow my finger or anything. Though Loki will follow my finger across the glass, he's cute.


Where are you in wisconsin??????????????


----------

